# How do I EQ below 20hz?



## slopokdave (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought the BFD 1124 yesterday and noticed you cannot adjust frequencies below 20hz. 

I also have an elemental designs eq2, just a simple 10-50hz and 50-100hz 2-band eq. Can I hook this up between the BFD and my subwoofer to adjust only the low range? If this is possible, I am assuming I will have to carefully dial in the low range otherwise it could affect my 20hz+ filters that my BFD is doing work on. 

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, it's no problem to connect a second equalizer in-line with the BFD. And yes, depending on the bandwidth and frequency center, filters from the ED can have an effect above 20 Hz. Just as filters with the BFD can have an effect on frequencies below 20 Hz.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## slopokdave (Apr 26, 2010)

Great. Thank you.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Just realize that in order to have a level matched system you will be sacrificing headroom.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Just curious, are you wanting to be sure it rolls off or are you trying to get a strong flat curve at 20 HZ?


----------

